# Special ~ valentines day only



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't forget guys and gals ~TODAY ONLY ~ $214 <3 UNTIL MIDNIGHT <3 ~ WITH LOVE, HG ESQUIRE+

Booking fee $250, collection fees can be messaged to you via a direct link.

Cooled or Fresh, disposable shippers used (no deposit but request to be returned) unless equitainer specifically requested, actual Fed-Ex fees for container shipment. Feel free to message if you have any additional questions.


Denise Gainey


----------

